# Pheasant release



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Has anyone heard if the DNR is doing the pheasant release this year?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

hunterdau2 said:


> Has anyone heard if the DNR is doing the pheasant release this year?


Yes the pheasant release program is scheduled to run through 2026.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hopefully not it is a waste of money and resources.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

The users are paying for it so let them. The only complaint should be the existing areas were you did not have to pay to play that did have birds.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

There is some concern with the allocation of last year's funds that were collected. It appears that the DNR wants to hold the second half of the funds and allocate to 2023. They still haven't ordered birds from the game breeders which means higher costs and less availability. I am in west Michigan and hunted 10-12 days of the season. Enjoyed the heck out of it.


----------



## high brass (Dec 28, 2010)

Chasin Tales said:


> There is some concern with the allocation of last year's funds that were collected. It appears that the DNR wants to hold the second half of the funds and allocate to 2023. They still haven't ordered birds from the game breeders which means higher costs and less availability. I am in west Michigan and hunted 10-12 days of the season. Enjoyed the heck out of it.


Does that mean they used the money for something else?


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hopefully the money is used somewhere else that is Productive.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

The purpose of the program was that all money raised by the stamp went back into releasing birds. The issue right now is that they don't seem to be on top of administering it. There is currently little to no money allocated to this year. They had issues last year with monies, and the program was helped in a big way by a private donation of $25,000 to buy more birds. With that being said, we had a release of about 5000 birds at 9 state sites.

As a side note, went to Pennsylvania two years ago and they released 250,000 birds during the season. Wisconsin is releasing 75,000 birds this year. Would be nice to hunt here, but aren't getting the support to really give the program a chance.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Pennsylvania uses 2.2 percent of the states budget of 158 million.plus the license fee added.
All the information is available from the game commission.
Recovery rate is under 50 percent.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

birdhntr said:


> Pennsylvania uses 2.2 percent of the states budget of 158 million.plus the license fee added.
> All the information is available from the game commission.
> Recovery rate is under 50 percent.


And lets not forget that on several occasions, the PA game commission has released diseased birds, that posed a real threat to native game birds.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Lucky Dog said:


> And lets not forget that on several occasions, the PA game commission has released diseased birds, that posed a real threat to native game birds.


Yup a couple hundred thousand birds raised in netting pens with things like the avian flu dropping from the sky not to mention other possibilities.
At least at a game farm they get planted and shot immediately.

Then go seed the countryside.
Days on end spreading disease .

Add in the fact they spend around almost 7 million a year to do this year after year.
Actually the program has been shrinking over the years so they were probably spending more.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I'll add that the poultry farms in PA had to euthanize well over a million chickens and turkeys this year from avian flu.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

Nobody should rejoice, the current DNR administration and students coming from MSUs wildlife management program have a consensus that nothing should be done to enhance or promote hunter opportunities if any kind like managed waterfowl, deer GEM . 

Many of them believe pheasant are invasive and nothing should be done to rehabilitate the species, I heard it directly from a so called wildlife manager. They are lazy and don’t want to do anything regardless of what the law tells them to.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Pheasant release program updates and release locations







content.govdelivery.com


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Josh R said:


> Pheasant release program updates and release locations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting that there is no december releases called out this year. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Cornish (Cass County). *A small area with many private dwellings and no hunt zones scatter around. Parking restrictions a Non-tox ammo area as well. Federal water fowl nesting area on the North side.*
*


https://www2.dnr.state.mi.us/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/sga/Cornish_SGA_map.pdf


*


Crow Island (Bay and Saginaw counties).
Erie (Monroe County).
Lapeer (Lapeer County).


Leidy Lake (St. Joseph County).* Postage stamp size area Though close me will not be there. Prolly a Amish war zone just for a pheasant I have run dogs here to my way of thinking 8-10 hunters max and that is if they knew one another*


Pinconning Township (Bay County).
Pointe Mouillee (Monroe and Wayne counties).
Rose Lake (Clinton and Shiawassee counties).
St Johns Marsh (St. Clair County

After reviewing I'm just amazed that Barry County SG area and Gourdneck Lake SG area areas are not being used down here in SW Michigan Both of those areas are huge in comparison

Have fun But its just not for me or my dogs

Hal


----------



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

There were none last year either !
My gripe is they want the 25 bucks for the stamp but don't want to do the job it is supposed to be used for. I talked to the guy who got this started and according to him they have been fighting it the whole way. If they collected over 200,000 dollars from stamps last year plus the other money that was given them what's it being used for ? I figure at 25 a stamp it comes out to 8000 stamps sold and with 2700 birds being released that comes out to .3125 birds released per stamp


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

hunterdau2 said:


> There were none last year either !
> My gripe is they want the 25 bucks for the stamp but don't want to do the job it is supposed to be used for. I talked to the guy who got this started and according to him they have been fighting it the whole way. If they collected over 200,000 dollars from stamps last year plus the other money that was given them what's it being used for ? I figure at 25 a stamp it comes out to 8000 stamps sold and with 2700 birds being released that comes out to .3125 birds released per stamp


I think that 200K is from the start of the program. And I could be wrong, but about 60K of that was from a private donation.

There has been a whole lot of fuzzy math being tossed around fro all sides.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Lucky Dog said:


> I think that 200K is from the start of the program. And I could be wrong, but about 60K of that was from a private donation.
> 
> There has been a whole lot of fuzzy math being tossed around fro all sides.


The start of the program was 250k budget. Covid hit and the second year was canceled cause the state needed to pay all that unemployment 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

*"Important:*
A base license and a public-land pheasant license are required to hunt these areas, and all regular hunting regulations apply. "

*The bag limit is two male pheasants daily, with four in possession. These restrictions apply at release locations. 

Isn't this contradicting that you must have a stamp to hunt Pheasant on the other state lands not listed?*


----------



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

You shouldn't need a stamp to hunt non release areas. Watch if this program fades away the stamp won't be discontinued , they'll want that extra money. How long before they charge for the woodcock stamp and the sharptail stamp . We are paying more for less .


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

hunterdau2 said:


> You shouldn't need a stamp to hunt non release areas. Watch if this program fades away the stamp won't be discontinued , they'll want that extra money. How long before they charge for the woodcock stamp and the sharptail stamp . We are paying more for less .


I shouldn't have to pay taxes for schools when I never sent a kid to a public school....but I do. Sometimes you just pay for others. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

DirtySteve said:


> I shouldn't have to pay taxes for schools when I never sent a kid to a public school....but I do. Sometimes you just pay for others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Did you really just compare public school funding to funding a put and take pheasant program?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Lucky Dog said:


> Did you really just compare public school funding to funding a put and take pheasant program?


Yeah becaude we all pay for things we dont use. It sucks but it is what it is. 

If you dont like that one what about all the deer hunters who pay for the small game license and have no intention of hunting anything but deer? They can be upset about it but it doesnt do any good. It supports other hunting with their dolllars. You do it for the greater good.

What about the recreation tax for every gallon of gas sold in this state that pays for orv, snowmobile trails, boat ramps and state parks? I am sure the guy making min wage in the city who buys gas to go to work loves that. I could go on all night naming scenarios of unfairness. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

DirtySteve said:


> I shouldn't have to pay taxes for schools when I never sent a kid to a public school....but I do. Sometimes you just pay for others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Steve this could be a good comparison 
if people who don't hunt paid for pheasants which is like people without kids paying for schools.
This is a very small group target for the tax unlike the broad school funding tax.
I will also mention that education has a return benefiting the community and society.
The pheasant stamp doesn't provide anything close to this.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

birdhntr said:


> Steve this could be a good comparison
> if people who don't hunt paid for pheasants which is like people without kids paying for schools.
> This is a very small group target for the tax unlike the broad school funding tax.
> I will also mention that education has a return benefiting the community and society.
> The pheasant stamp doesn't provide anything close to this.


I think the pheasant release does some good and benefits the sport overall. It got a fair amount of people out that hadn't picked up a shotgun in 25 yrs. creating interest is good. It gets people thinking about pheasants again and it generqtes support for organizations etc.. how much it helps idk.. probably somewhere inbetween both our opinions on it. I will say it was BS that the stamp money was changed to not support habitat at all. I understand the frustration against it for that reason. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I will add I should probably refrain from posting on the forum after such a frustrating day lol. Today was probably the most unpleasant day of grouse hunting i have ever experienced. If it coild have gone wrong it did. Probably why i am posting negative stuff.

Stopped at a spot I hadnt been to since last oct. Began working an edge that usually produces. As i get out i see two vehicles with dogs pass me. Well i get 150 yds in and realize the group went past me 300 yds and parked and began working my way. Their bells were clanging towards me. I decide to leave and I call the dogs and one is hot on a bird doesnt respond. Eventually he goes on point 100 yds from me deeper in the woods. I head to him and 30 yds from him my other dog locks up. The bird is pinned between two dogs. It was thick and th bird flushed aluding me. New dog takes off hot after him. He proceeeds to point him twice and burd doesnt hold. I decide to use my sons alpha to vibrate his collar. I borrowed it before leaving the house. Put it back in my pocket and head off toward the dog using my astro. Awhile later i reach for my sons unit and it is gone. I missed the pocket. I change my focus from the dog to the borrowed garmin a few mins. Next time i look dog is 500 yds away on point. 

Long story short go back to the road and take 750 yd treck to find the dog 50 yds off a motorcycle trail with a woodcock pinned. I get the dog and take both dogs back to the truck drive the truck to the closest place to where i think the garmin is. Then realize I left my gun at the last parking spot. Retrieve the gun then spend the rest of my day backtracking til i find his garmin. 



Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow that sounds just rotten...sorry man. Atleast you found the alpha!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

DirtySteve said:


> I will add I should probably refrain from posting on the forum after such a frustrating day lol. Today was probably the most unpleasant day of grouse hunting i have ever experienced. If it coild have gone wrong it did. Probably why i am posting negative stuff.
> 
> Stopped at a spot I hadnt been to since last oct. Began working an edge that usually produces. As i get out i see two vehicles with dogs pass me. Well i get 150 yds in and realize the group went past me 300 yds and parked and began working my way. Their bells were clanging towards me. I decide to leave and I call the dogs and one is hot on a bird doesnt respond. Eventually he goes on point 100 yds from me deeper in the woods. I head to him and 30 yds from him my other dog locks up. The bird is pinned between two dogs. It was thick and th bird flushed aluding me. New dog takes off hot after him. He proceeeds to point him twice and burd doesnt hold. I decide to use my sons alpha to vibrate his collar. I borrowed it before leaving the house. Put it back in my pocket and head off toward the dog using my astro. Awhile later i reach for my sons unit and it is gone. I missed the pocket. I change my focus from the dog to the borrowed garmin a few mins. Next time i look dog is 500 yds away on point.
> 
> ...


ouch.
I lost my 300 dollar blank pistol a few weeks ago

It took 2.5 hrs of the day away looking for it.
A Garmin watch can help find the garmins if you get close enough


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

How old are the birds they are releasing?

Back in the put-and-take pheasant days, a classmate of mine was the head of the Ionia Recreation Area. He said that when they released the pheasants they would practically beat them to the blacktop. They were raised in bare pens so they did not know what cover was. 

Back in the early 70's when we hunted wild pheasants. I think it was probably the last time I hunted them, I had to actually kick them out of the grass to get them to fly when my GSP was on point. They knew what cover was!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

birdhntr said:


> ouch.
> I lost my 300 dollar blank pistol a few weeks ago
> 
> It took 2.5 hrs of the day away looking for it.
> A Garmin watch can help find the garmins if you get close enough


I had my astro on me along with my watch. My sons unit is the alpha 10 which doesnt have an app it syncs to the phone for a map. My astro tracks his alpha 10's location but he cannot track my astro. The odd thing was he did a software update to his alpha and when he did that my astro stopped tracking his unit. Saturday night we resynced it so i can see his location now. Technology is complicated sometimes.....

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

multibeard said:


> How old are the birds they are releasing?
> 
> Back in the put-and-take pheasant days, a classmate of mine was the head of the Ionia Recreation Area. He said that when they released the pheasants they would practically beat them to the blacktop. They were raised in bare pens so they did not know what cover was.
> 
> Back in the early 70's when we hunted wild pheasants. I think it was probably the last time I hunted them, I had to actually kick them out of the grass to get them to fly when my GSP was on point. They knew what cover was!


They are purchased through local pheansant clubs around the state. In my area they are bought from hunters creek hunt club. I have never used a hunt club but I would have to imagine they are all raised up this year. It cost money to raise them for years. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

“A pheasant license is required for all hunters 18 and older for hunting any public land in the LP or any HAP lands. Exceptions include private land hunters, public land in the UP, lifetime license holders, hunters 17 and younger, and hunting at a game preserve. 

The requirement for a public land pheasant license has a sunset date of Jan 1, 2026.”

Source: 2022 Hunting Digest page 67.

I plan on hitting Cornish and Leidy Lake for jumping ducks and if I kick up a pheasant, I plan on shooting it (I know duck season starts 5 days before pheasant and I won’t be breaking the law). Last year I tried pheasant once at Leidy Lake since it had releases and there were other guys there but we were able to split up enough to not get in each other’s way. There were a total of 7 of us out there.


- VHR


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

Chessieman said:


> *
> Isn't this contradicting that you must have a stamp to hunt Pheasant on the other state lands not listed?*




I don’t think so. I read it as emphasizing that just because there are releases at a certain location, it doesn’t mean you get to shoot more birds.


- VHR


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

gundogguy said:


> Cornish (Cass County). *A small area with many private dwellings and no hunt zones scatter around. Parking restrictions a Non-tox ammo area as well. Federal water fowl nesting area on the North side.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good point about Gourdneck, that place is huge. Another would be Fulton. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Initially the DNR said they picked field locations that were relatively void of natural reproduction in wild pheasants. I know there a few that guys griped about but that is what they stated. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

DirtySteve said:


> They are purchased through local pheansant clubs around the state. In my area they are bought from hunters creek hunt club. I have never used a hunt club but I would have to imagine they are all raised up this year. It cost money to raise them for years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


These birds should be 20-28 weeks old, maybe 30 weeks but I doubt much older than that. 2.5 to 3.5 lbs

Hal


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

I just received an email survey from the DNR about the release program. I gave my 2 cents


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

Josh R said:


> I just received an email survey from the DNR about the release program. I gave my 2 cents


I was about to post this same thing. If you get the survey but don’t provide feedback, don’t complain on here. 


- VHR


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I took the same survey this morning.

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

For those getting the survey, did you buy the pheasant stamp last year?


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Lucky Dog said:


> For those getting the survey, did you buy the pheasant stamp last year?


I did yes. I hunted public land in the thumb and it was required. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

DirtySteve said:


> I did yes. I hunted public land in the thumb and it was required.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If that is the requirement for getting a survey (buying a stamp last year), they are not going to get very balanced results.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Lucky Dog said:


> If that is the requirement for getting a survey (buying a stamp last year), they are not going to get very balanced results.


How so?
If a person didn’t have the tag, and filled out a survey, they would be admitting to a wildlife crime.

I think it is easier to just presume that only pheasant tag buyers went pheasant hunting.

For statistical purposes anyway.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Gamekeeper said:


> How so?
> If a person didn’t have the tag, and filled out a survey, they would be admitting to a wildlife crime.
> 
> I think it is easier to just presume that only pheasant tag buyers went pheasant hunting.
> ...


You are right. I wrongly assumed it was a survey about the program. Not a survey about last season.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

They are going to wave around the results of the respondents to either justify or curtail the program.

It’s definitely one of those times when people who are against it had a chance to show just how much they were against it by not buying the tags.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Lucky Dog said:


> If that is the requirement for getting a survey (buying a stamp last year), they are not going to get very balanced results.


I dont know if it was a requirement. The survey actually asked if you bought a stamp. Seems like they would know that if that was the pool of people they chose.

Also i would think the people who bought the stamp to hunt state land that wasnt part of the release program would want to speak up. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

*Disclaimer: I am against eliminating the Pitman Robertson money*. I read the actual statistics but cannot readily find them however it's pretty obvious that pistols and ARs outsell everything on the planet. When you buy a gun or Ammo you do not pay the tax, the manufacturer does.

The amount of PR tax on non-sporting arms and ammunition dwarfs revenue from sporting guns and ammunition. This is being proposed by gun and ammo manufacturers because they believe they are unfairly taxed because of 2nd amendment rights. ALERT: New bill aims to repeal Pittman-Robertson Act



Now, know that the majority of habitat and R3 money comes from PR, what do you think about the non-hunters that are taxed to promote wildlife conservation and sporting opportunities? Personally, $25 is a chump change whether you use the program or not. When there are more hunters as a result of the program habitat will definitely benefit.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

Also the survey is poorly written. First, it asked about pheasant hunting in general, and then it goes into wildlife in general which the DNR fails in every metric IMO. 

Why would you combine pheasant release and wildlife questions on the same survey? It seems like our past Coyote biologist now an upland biologist wrote the survey himself.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

Lucky Dog said:


> For those getting the survey, did you buy the pheasant stamp last year?


Yup.


- VHR


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Howitzer said:


> Why would you combine pheasant release and wildlife questions on the same survey?


Probably to measure general Wild game hunting versus purchased released shooting.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Gamekeeper said:


> Probably to measure general Wild game hunting versus purchased released shooting.


The questions asked me if I hunted at any of the release sites, then other public sites for pheasants. Then went on to ask if i hunted other game like rabbit, squirrel or watErfowl at those places. I figured they were trying to figure out if the release prgram was generating new use at the state game areas....like people who don't frequent otherwise. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

I wish I had screenshot of the questions. The head scratcher for me was how do we feel about how the DNR is handling wildlife in general. I guess we will see when they release the survey results and interpret them for us.
I am cynical about anything the Michigan DNR does these days.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Howitzer said:


> I wish I had screenshot of the questions. The head scratcher for me was how do we feel about how the DNR is handling wildlife in general. I guess we will see when they release the survey results and interpret them for us.
> I am cynical about anything the Michigan DNR does these days.


You should be.
When you and your friends co-opted the legislature for your own desires, and stuffed a bad program down theDNR’s gullet, after we had a ballot to keep you out of wildlife management, What would ever make you think you would have undying support from within the DNR staff?


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

Gamekeeper said:


> You should be.
> When you and your friends co-opted the legislature for your own desires, and stuffed a bad program down theDNR’s gullet, after we had a ballot to keep you out of wildlife management, What would ever make you think you would have undying support from within the DNR staff?


I know you think it went down that way but that's not it. I was brought in by the DNR because they wanted it, I didn't know MPHI until I started asking questions at an MPRI meeting when they got huffy so some leaders from the DNR who were equally frustrated with the PF stalemate asked me to join in on the discussion.

I'm not going to argue with you other than you are incorrect about my role, I left MPHI after habitat was dropped.

On a cynical note, I was duck hunting with Russ Mason and a couple of DU guys, Russ and I bantered back and forth so bad one of the guys asked if we rode in the same car together. Russ appreciates a dissenting viewpoint to keep the conversation lively. It's called being objective.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

What everyone should fear about the new DNR is wildlife management for the purposes of hunting is going to die if the current administration stays in power. Read this thread in 3 years, MPRI, MPHI, Managed Waterfowl and anything else that requires the DNR to lift a finger will be gone...unless a big fat government grant keeps a position open.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Howitzer said:


> I know you think it went down that way but that's not it. I was brought in by the DNR because they wanted it, I didn't know MPHI until I started asking questions at an MPRI meeting when they got huffy so some leaders from the DNR who were equally frustrated with the PF stalemate asked me to join in on the discussion.
> 
> I'm not going to argue with you other than you are incorrect about my role, I left MPHI after habitat was dropped.
> 
> On a cynical note, I was duck hunting with Russ Mason and a couple of DU guys, Russ and I bantered back and forth so bad one of the guys asked if we rode in the same car together. Russ appreciates a dissenting viewpoint to keep the conversation lively. It's called being objective.


I am just a Michigan sportsman.
Your group used the legislature to get what you wanted.
After we had a ballot to leave wildlife management in the hands of wildlife professionals.

I don’t know, or actually really care, what your role was.

I care that an outside special interest group used their connections to the llegislature to divert tax dollars into a known failed enterprise, in the face of internal, and external opposition.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

I am sorry you are just a Michigan sportsman, with the current trajectory of the DNR if you are truly a Michigan sportsman you should be at committee meetings because it does make a difference. If the core of the MPRI and PH membership knew what was really happening you would have easily had 25% of the pheasant toward habitat.

If you are making statements about me you should care about my role and how I got there. Do some research.

Sorry, I am out of gas and am recouping for the N. MI duck opener so talk to ya'all next week tight lines and be safe! .


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

DirtySteve said:


> Also i would think the people who bought the stamp to hunt state land that wasnt part of the release program would want to speak up.


How about the voice of folks that used to pheasant hunt but won't any more because of the stamp? Seems like thy would want to hear their opinions as well.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Good luck on the hunt.
I’m heading to the UP on the 8th, and AK on the 20th. Just got back from 4 weeks of shooting in Scotland.

Understand I just disagree with you on this issue. And don’t like your reinvention efforts. Using your connections to the legislature to get what your group wanted is repugnant to me.

Converting state game areas into put and take farms already failed previously.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

Gamekeeper said:


> Good luck on the hunt.
> I’m heading to the UP on the 8th, and AK on the 20th. Just got back from 4 weeks of shooting in Scotland.
> 
> Understand I just disagree with you on this issue. And don’t like your reinvention efforts. Using your connections to the legislature to get what your group wanted is repugnant to me.
> ...


You did a Scotland hunt and didn't share? **** it's on my itinerary but I am pretty complacent with Montana because I have a very good situation there it's an easy deal, however with layovers and other BS overseas hunts are looking better every day. 

On a serious note, we should meet in person and discuss things and perhaps we can accomplish something for the good of all of us.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Gamekeeper said:


> I am just a Michigan sportsman.
> Your group used the legislature to get what you wanted.
> After we had a ballot to leave wildlife management in the hands of wildlife professionals.
> 
> ...


I was having this discussion with a friend who likes the program with the mindset that there will be pheasants everywhere one day.
I explained this won't happen because we first of don't have the land or habitat to fulfill what you think it could become. I mentioned pheasant farms have more habitat than the state available.
I mentioned the put n take failure in which we had more state habitat to work with at the time.
My last statement was about legislation/and others outside of the DNR making these decisions in which comparatively speaking terms would be like having your mechanic be your surgeon!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

birdhntr said:


> I was having this discussion with a friend who likes the program with the mindset that there will be pheasants everywhere one day.
> I explained this won't happen because we first of don't have the land or habitat to fulfill what you think it could become. I mentioned pheasant farms have more habitat than the state available.
> I mentioned the put n take failure in which we had more state habitat to work with at the time.
> My last statement was about legislation/and others outside of the DNR making these decisions in which comparatively speaking terms would be like having your mechanic be your surgeon!


I live right down the road from one.
I still don’t support it.

I completed a Macnab in Scotland on the Dalhousie (Invermark) estate In the Angus glens.
High end stuff is out of place here.
So I limit my posting of my efforts.
Posted bits of it in the out-of-state section under Macnab.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

birdhntr said:


> My last statement was about legislation/and others outside of the DNR making these decisions in which comparatively speaking terms would be like having your mechanic be your surgeon!


If the Michigan DNR is a surgeon I would take a mechanic or witch doctor any day. 

Here is an example, When they were working in a hybrid back-to-work plan they asked managers what the criteria are for rating the employee's work to ensure that they were actually working. Only a small number knew how they were rated for job performance or what their actual duties are, they have become almost purely reactionary.


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

DirtySteve said:


> I will add I should probably refrain from posting on the forum after such a frustrating day lol. Today was probably the most unpleasant day of grouse hunting i have ever experienced. If it coild have gone wrong it did. Probably why i am posting negative stuff.
> 
> Stopped at a spot I hadnt been to since last oct. Began working an edge that usually produces. As i get out i see two vehicles with dogs pass me. Well i get 150 yds in and realize the group went past me 300 yds and parked and began working my way. Their bells were clanging towards me. I decide to leave and I call the dogs and one is hot on a bird doesnt respond. Eventually he goes on point 100 yds from me deeper in the woods. I head to him and 30 yds from him my other dog locks up. The bird is pinned between two dogs. It was thick and th bird flushed aluding me. New dog takes off hot after him. He proceeeds to point him twice and burd doesnt hold. I decide to use my sons alpha to vibrate his collar. I borrowed it before leaving the house. Put it back in my pocket and head off toward the dog using my astro. Awhile later i reach for my sons unit and it is gone. I missed the pocket. I change my focus from the dog to the borrowed garmin a few mins. Next time i look dog is 500 yds away on point.
> 
> ...


Wow that does sound like a **** day but u got through it. Start fresh tommorrow. I’m having same problem with people hunting spots. For 15 years no worries never really seen anyone. Now dam dnr put out those cut maps and I’ve got Indiana. New Jersey. Ohio. Kentucky license plates all over. What they also do is dive around looking for dog boxes and mark it . Then they come back and hunt it. So for now on I drive in and try to hide my truck .


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

METRO1 said:


> Wow that does sound like a **** day but u got through it. Start fresh tommorrow. I’m having same problem with people hunting spots. For 15 years no worries never really seen anyone. Now dam dnr put out those cut maps and I’ve got Indiana. New Jersey. Ohio. Kentucky license plates all over. What they also do is dive around looking for dog boxes and mark it . Then they come back and hunt it. So for now on I drive in and try to hide my truck .


Put deer hunting stickers on your truck!
Hide everything that has to do with birds.
no water dish at truck etc.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

Subaru 


birdhntr said:


> Put deer hunting stickers on your truck!
> Hide everything that has to do with birds.
> no water dish at truck etc.


Subaru with Kayak - No Truck . My daughter drives a Volvo V90 with a rocket box in Montana - pure stealth


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

Howitzer said:


> Subaru
> 
> Subaru with Kayak - No Truck . My daughter drives a Volvo V90 with a rocket box in Montana - pure stealth


My Subaru has California stickers on it.


- VHR


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

VetHuntRookie said:


> My Subaru has California stickers on it.
> 
> 
> - VHR


That would work in Michigan California stickers will earn you adverse action in Montana. Run em out of the country is what the cowboys would say.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

Howitzer said:


> That would work in Michigan California stickers will earn you adverse action in Montana. Run em out of the country is what the cowboys would say.


The Subaru is our only car until hopefully next summer. Then I will buy my truck and my wife (who is from California) will have the Subaru full-time.


- VHR


----------

